# Eoi



## rasikaw (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi,
I have submitted my EOI last week with points of 120. I have NZ qualification and I claim the points as well. Currently, I am working in IT company in SL and I claim points for 10 years of work exp. as well. All together I got 120 and I applied with little hesitance. Can you advice me on this please....


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

What advice are you looking for ?

You may have a long wait with an EOI of 120 pts. 

There's a risk your EOI won't get chosen out of the pool - depends on the number of EOI's in the pool and their individual points scores of course but as far as I know only EOI's around 140 + are being chosen.
There's a link to it on another thread recently added by Topcat


----------



## rasikaw (Dec 17, 2012)

escapedtonz said:


> What advice are you looking for ?
> 
> You may have a long wait with an EOI of 120 pts.
> 
> ...


If I add more points close to 140? will they chose?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

rasikaw said:


> If I add more points close to 140? will they chose?


Your chances increase, but there's never a guarantee.

This fortnight 529 were chosen with over 140 points or a job offer, and 67 with over 130 points which included points for experience in an area of absolute skill shortage. Also over two-thirds of those selected were already in New Zealand (so were probably already here on work visas). 

See EOI 12 December 2012


----------



## rasikaw (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks for all your comments...Waiting what decision will make.....


----------



## rasikaw (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi,
I have a doubt about identified growth area points. Will they award that point only if we have work in NZ only?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

rasikaw said:


> Hi,
> I have a doubt about identified growth area points. Will they award that point only if we have work in NZ only?


No, but it must be in a comparable labour market.
See Work experience


----------



## vs1969 (Jan 11, 2013)

topcat83 said:


> No, but it must be in a comparable labour market.
> See ........


Appreciate your help Topcat83!

I have been in the IT industry with 10 years experience.- Software Tester (which is on the LTSSL). My work experience is in India only. This industry is referred here as ICT.

I have selected all the relevant options(like Identified Growth Area etc.)
I got 125 points for the EOI. And I have not paid the fees because I doubted whether this could be selected from the pool.

My question is, apart from these 125, can I get additional points because my experience is in the Identified Growth Area ( I don't have any NZ work experience).

Any advice would be great.

Best regards


----------



## rasikaw (Dec 17, 2012)

vs1969 said:


> Appreciate your help Topcat83!
> 
> I have been in the IT industry with 10 years experience.- Software Tester (which is on the LTSSL). My work experience is in India only. This industry is referred here as ICT.
> 
> ...


In this case, If your qualification is comparable to NZQA then you can clam points for identify growth area.


----------

